# looking for sub contractor



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

looking for some one who has a truck and blade that would beable to do some plowing in the grand rapids area.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

My name is Tom I am looking to do smoe plowing, Give me a call my cell is 616-889-1133, thanks.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

JTS

Give me CALL. 

PM me for the #.

Thanks.

Jon


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

i will get back with you guys here in week or so im waiting on a couple more bids to come back.


----------



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

i am looking for sub work in the greater grand rapids area. I have three trucks with three good reliable plowers. I am fully licensed and insured and ready for the snow to start flying.

bill 
[email protected]
616-292-8482


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

sorry guys im not looking for subs any more i didnt get a couple of big account that i thought i was. so im doing some sub work. if anyone is still interested in doing plowing give Dj's Lawn Service they are always looking for plower and loader operators. tell them that josh from JTS Landscaping sent you.


----------

